

Ask HN: Want to change in-app notifications without re-submitting? - andymaule

I&#x27;m looking for feedback on a tool that lets you add and change in-app notifications and local notifications.<p>For example: &quot;Congratulations, you&#x27;ve now played more than 10 levels!&quot; when an user completes their tenth game.<p>You can change and add new notifications without redeploying and submitting, and the notifications will still work when the users is offline.<p>I&#x27;d love to know what HN thinks of this idea, and if this is a real problem people have faced.
======
alexbosworth
I'd like this but it needs a good interface and it needs to be super reliable

~~~
andymaule
Thanks Alex! Would you be willing to pay a monthly fee for a service like
this? Assuming you found the UI good enough, and we could show you high
reliability in existing apps?

